# Mucous Plug to time of delivery??



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

I have mostly goats so not a long of experience lambing...

I have a ewe that I noticed musousy drainage (certainly not amniotic) from around 9am around Noon, there's still just a little bit but, with a greenish ting. Generally speaking...when you see a mucous plug on an older (5+) ewe how long before we see lambs? The weather is OK today but, last year it appeared she had one lamb, got involved in it's care and the other 2 dropped out the rear without her ever taking notice. They suffocated in the sac. So, I'm hoping to be in attendance. 

Thanks, 

Beth


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

She certainly sounds very close, so check her as often as you can afford. Its not really something you can set your watch to unfortunately. You could pen her and check to see how dilated she is.


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

Nevermind...we're in active labor now! She's been penned for 2 weeks with an udder the size of a basketball. I'm SICK and tired of checking on her....we've thought it'd be "just hours" for weeks. Thanks Ross!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My sheep are especially good at that look of disdain and cud chewing total indifference to my interest in their well being.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

By now you're probably the proud owner of a new lamb or two but for future reference, according to Storey's Guide to Raising Sheep by Paula Simmons and Carol Ekarius:

_ Some ewes may have a mucous discharge, which can be clear or slightly bloody, starting about 2 days before they actually go into labor. They may also discharge mucous for up to a week after._

By the way, this book is a great one for those just starting out with sheep.


----------

